# 6 di chứng tàn phá cơ thể mẹ sau khi sinh một cách không thương tiếc



## Vietcorset (28/12/18)

_Mọi người ai cũng nói là làm mẹ là thiên chức của phụ nữ. Nhưng những lúc thai nghén, sinh con và sau sinh người mẹ đều phải chịu vô vàn nỗi dằn vặt đau đớn, mệt mỏi. Và cái thiên chức này có thể khiến bao cánh đàn ông rùng mình nếu phải nhận trọng trách đó._

Bạn có biết rằng việc đau đẻ tương đương với việc chịu nỗi đau gãy 20 cái xương sườn cùng lúc không? Vậy mà người mẹ phải chịu đựng để được sinh chúng ta ra đời. Tuy hiện tại đã có máy giả định nỗi đau đẻ nhưng được mấy người chồng dám thử trải nghiệm nỗi khổ kinh hoàng này. Chưa kể 9 tháng 10 ngày mang con đầy mệt nhọc. Và những di chứng _Việt Corset_ giới thiệu dưới đây chỉ khiến người ta chỉ đọc thôi cũng cảm thấy sợ hãi.

*1.Vùng bụng sau sinh bị dị dạng*

_



_
_Vùng bụng bị dị dạng sau sinh_​
Đối với phụ nữ thì số đo vòng 2 là quan tâm cực kì lớn. Nhưng khi mang thai, hiển nhiên là vùng bụng sẽ to ra như cái trống. Các vết rạn bắt đầu xuất hiện, vùng da tối màu đi.

Điều này khiến phụ nữ sau sinh thường phải hứng chịu một vòng bụng dị dạng với lớp da thừa nhăn nheo, sạm màu. Rất ít ai có thể hồi phục lại da bụng mịn màng như thời son rỗi. Nhưng nếu thực sự phải cố gắng rất nhiều thì mới chỉ lấy lại được tầm 70 – 80% như vóc dáng ngày xưa.

*2.Vùng ngực không còn đáng tự hào*
Vòng 2 tuy là nơi di chứng để lại nặng nề và dễ thấy nhất nhưng vòng một cũng không khá hơn bao nhiêu. Trong quá trình mang thai, ngực phụ nữ thường được tăng kích cỡ một cách nhanh chóng. Kéo theo những vết rạn da chằng chịt chọn nơi này là chỗ cư ngụ. Ngoài ra sau khi cho con bú, vòng một còn có thể bị chảy xệ, da nhão đi và rất khó phục hồi.

*3. Việc tăng cân sau sinh khó kiểm soát*

_



_
_Tăng cân sau sinh khó kiểm soát_​
Khi mang thai thì mẹ luôn bị rơi vào tình trạng ăn thật nhiều chất để cung cấp đủ dinh dưỡng cho con. Và điều này khiến cân năng tăng lên vùn vụt. _Sau sinh_ mẹ còn phải chịu thêm áp lực ăn đủ chất để cho con bú.
Nghĩa là mẹ lại phải tình nguyện đặt mình vào việc bù đắp thêm hàng chục kí thịt nữa. Đến khi bắp tay to đùng, đùi nặng nề, bụng chảy xệ thì lúc đó lại khiến các mẹ muốn khóc nhiều hơn.

*4. Rụng tóc sau sinh*

_



_
_Rụng tóc sau sinh_
​Có tới 90% chị em sau sinh là gặp phải tình trạng rụng tóc. Nguyên nhân khiến gây rụng tóc được xác định là do lượng nội tiết tố trong cơ thể thay đổi. Xuất hiện trong quá trình mang thai và sinh con. Hiện tượng này thường hết trong vòng vài tháng.

Tuy nhiên nếu thời điểm sau sinh mẹ bị trầm cảm hoặc nạp dinh dưỡng kém thì khiến tình trạng này nặng nề hơn. Và sẽ để lại di chứng tóc thưa vĩnh viễn.

*5.Đãng trí sau sinh*
Phụ nữ lúc mang thai và sau sinh rất hay đãng trí. Cứ như một cái gì đó lấy đi một phần chất xám của mẹ. Nguyên nhân là do một loại hoocmon được tiết ra trong quá trình mang thai và sinh con. Làm cho não phụ nữ thiếu đi sự linh hoạt khi phải nhớ một việc gì đó.

Hậu quả là chị em sau sinh bỗng trở nên não cá vàng, quên trước quên sau. Đôi khi còn không nhớ nổi dường về nhà. Đến một thời gian hiện tượng này có thể khỏi nhưng cũng mang đến cho mẹ nhiều nỗi phiền phức đau đầu.

*6. Sức khỏe sau sinh bị giảm sút nặng nề*

_



_
_Sức khỏe suy giảm sau sinh_​
Các mẹ sau sinh thường rất là yếu, chỉ cần một xúc động nhẹ cũng có thể gây nguy hiểm đến tính mạng. Không chỉ thế, sau giai đoạn ở cữ, phụ nữ còn cảm thấy mình như mất đi nửa sức khỏe của bản thân. Với các mẹ sinh thường có thể hồi phục nhanh hơn. Nhưng chị em sinh mổ thì không chỉ phải chờ vết mổ lành mà sức khỏe lẫn đề kháng cũng bị suy giảm nặng nề. Những lúc trái gió trở trời vết mổ sẽ hay đau nhức.

Vất vả là thế nhưng chị em luôn xem việc mang thai và sinh con là niềm hạnh phúc lớn lao. Mặc kệ những di chứng tới tập nhưng người mẹ vẫn bình thản sinh ra những đứa con. Chấp nhận hi sinh nhan sắc, thời gian và tuổi trẻ của mình. Tuy có thể một mình gánh chịu nhưng các mẹ vẫn rất cần sự cảm thông và san sẻ. Một lời động viên ân cần quan tâm của chồng với chị em đã là quá đủ.


----------

